
Pyro: A Spatial-Temporal Big-Data Storage System - espeed
https://www.usenix.org/conference/atc15/technical-session/presentation/li_shen
======
luiz-pv9
I don't have time right now to fully read the paper, but a quick glance at the
abstract: "Our evaluations use NYC taxi trace data and an 80-server cluster.
Results show that Pyro reduces the response time by 60X on 1km×1km rectangle
geometries compared to the state-of-the-art solutions".

Congratulations to the authors.

------
Demiurge
Looks like an interesting paper, but I can't find any source code.

~~~
shenli
Thanks for your interests in our paper! We are refactoring the source code,
and will publish it soon.

Shen

~~~
espeed
Hi Shen - The state-of-the-art spatiotemporal database systems are based on
topological embedding and geometric interval computation (hyper-rectangle
cell/simplicial complex
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simplicial_complex](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simplicial_complex)).

And while I don't know of any open-source systems based on this design,
SpaceCurve is publicly available
([http://www.spacecurve.com](http://www.spacecurve.com)
[http://www.jandrewrogers.com/2015/10/08/spacecurve/](http://www.jandrewrogers.com/2015/10/08/spacecurve/))
, and I've heard systems like this exist within IBM and Google.

Have you looked into this approach?

